# smoke generator



## sparky30_06 (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking for ideas for a smoke generator for a large smoker.  Just got a 6' tall proofing cabinet that works.  Want to build a smoke generator to put on the side so I can control the smoke and inside temp independantly.  Also want to make one that will smoke for 8+ hours if possible.  I will be using chip and chunk wood.   All ideas and pictures would be great.  Thanks guys.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2010)

I would recommand the "smoke Daddy" or maybe the a-maze-smoker thingy. You can talk to Paul Beer-B-Q or Todd Tjohnson for the a-maze-smoker. I think that they sell them.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't want to be opening the cabinet to add chips and would like to build one.  I have access welding and fabrication shop next door plus my father and I have a  small machine shop, and my father is a recently retired tool and die maker with lots of time on his hands to build me small projects, and other people too.


----------



## killnsmoke (Dec 20, 2010)

i would like to kow the same thing


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2010)

You can easily get 8 hours of TBS with the 8 X 8  AMNS so you might want to check it out. All of the engineering and design is done


----------



## stircrazy (Dec 21, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> You can easily get 8 hours of TBS with the 8 X 8  AMNS so you might want to check it out. All of the engineering and design is done


I was talking to Todd about the AMNS in my smoker and strait from him they do not put out enough smoke for a cabinet this size. 

The AMNS is a great unit for small cabinets, but not for large ones, unless Todd designs a larger one, but then it would cost a fortune in dust to do a smoke.

I am facing the same problem with designing a generator for my upright freezer build.  I was thinking about a smoke daddy type unit, but now I am leaning more to wards an external box with a cartridge heater in it.  I am also looking at making a longer tube connecting the generator to the smoker so the smoke cools before it gets to the smoker to allow for cold smoking. 

Steve


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 21, 2010)

How bout 2 AMNS's lit on both ends??? Should get 4hrs of pretty good smoke out of it.


----------



## kernbigo (Feb 4, 2012)

A friend of mine has a large smoker at least 7' tall, we built a smoke generator just like the a-mazing smoker, 12"x12" it did not work to much area in the smoker Kernbigo


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a 8' tall smoke shack and the AMNPS puts out more than enough smoke and my shack is huge. I do however light the pellet smoker on both ends. I also think I heard through the grapevine that Todd might be making a bigger AMNPS specially designed to hold more pellets and put out more smoke for those of use who have big smokers. The only issue I have with running the AMNPS in my smoke shack is I need to improve the draft because when it's windy the air isn't flowing correctly through my smoker and my AMNPS goes out because it's not getting enough oxygen but that has nothing to do with the AMNPS.


----------



## jonesn4smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

I used the basic idea of the smokedaddy . Went to the scrape yard and found 2 o2 cyl. like they use for portable o2. I cut them to make the genarator similar to the smoke daddy. at first I was going to use 4" well pipe but do not have a welder and funding is very hard 20yrs as a machinest and cannot find a job. machine companies want button pushers. If your father is a tool maker just bring him a drawing he is probaly old school and can whip it up easy.Those old school guys are awsome with problem solving like that the scrap yard had all different sizes of small tanks like that. from the smaal 02 to old scuba tanks and they are very cheap. I paid $2.00 for the ones I bought.  Good Luck


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 5, 2012)

Out of necessity, not being able to ship Todd's dust and pellet's here without them being sprayed with insecticide, I built a smoke generator, ...before I started I read all that I could find about what causes creosote, ...simply put, creosote is caused when the smoke is cooled, so..., because of aluminum's heat dispersing properties it's a bad choice for a smoke generator, the aluminum is transferring the heat inside to the ambient temp outside, if the ambient temp is cold then the smoke is cooled before it ever leaves the generator creating creosote. 

I built mine out of 4", 1/8" wall square steel tube with a brass connector and I don't have any creosote problems, however my ambient is always around 80°, so if you live in cooler climates I would suggest a thicker walled steel pipe, ...think about it, a fire box uses 1/4" - 3/8" steel to retain the heat, I thought it should be the same principle for a smoke generator.

I hope that helps.

Gene


----------

